# Biak chondro



## Jeremy Kriske (Apr 27, 2007)

Here's a little chondro action for ya!


----------



## wardy (Apr 27, 2007)

:0 very nice mate awsome pics


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Apr 27, 2007)

nice one i will get one of those one day...one day


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks guys! I couldn't imagine having to pay what you guys have to for these. Of course, MD carpets are around 6K USD a pair here!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 28, 2007)

Jeremy Kriske said:


> Thanks guys! I couldn't imagine having to pay what you guys have to for these. Of course, MD carpets are around 6K USD a pair here!



thats crazy isnt it!!!

very nice GTP though!!!


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Matt! It is rather crazy. I guess the grass is always greener on the other side!


----------



## horsenz (Apr 28, 2007)

oh what an absolutely stunning snake!!!


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 28, 2007)

For a second there I thought the title said "black chondro". 

Very nice.


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (May 1, 2007)

Thanks guys! I wish I had a black chondro. There are a few of them out there, but they're expensive! Too much for me.


----------



## militant_vixen (May 1, 2007)

Gorgeous snake, and great pictures.


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 1, 2007)

hey very nice jeremy..gee whizz those Md are dear arent they.. i spose u cant have it all..


----------



## Chris1 (May 1, 2007)

Jeremy Kriske said:


> Thanks Matt! It is rather crazy. I guess the grass is always greener on the other side!




haha, very punny,..!! 
beautiful snake!


----------



## OzRocks (May 1, 2007)

craig.a.c said:


> For a second there I thought the title said "black chondro".
> 
> Very nice.



same here!!! 

but yeah aswome snake, and its interesting how the price of snakes has worked out in different country's


----------



## moosenoose (May 1, 2007)

Love those gigantic heat sensing pits on them!  Great piccies, thanks!


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (May 2, 2007)

Thanks again all! She is very special to me!


----------



## slim6y (May 2, 2007)

Do ya a swap - I get ya a pair of MD carpets and you send me the GTP pair 

What? Illegal you say? But they came from Australia in the first place!!!

Oh well.... 

Nice snakes!


----------



## Camo (May 2, 2007)

Wow 6k for a pair of MD's. Considering we pay about $150 - $200 for hatchling/juvies.

Crazy stuff.

Cameron


----------



## michael555 (May 2, 2007)

lovely snake


----------

